# MacBook Pro accessing Windows network server



## markwhiteside (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm using my works MacBook Pro with the following spec:

 Model Name:	MacBook Pro
  Model Identifier:	MacBookPro8,2
  Processor Name:	Intel Core i7
  Processor Speed:	2.3 GHz
  Number of Processors:	1
  Total Number of Cores:	4
  L2 Cache (per Core):	256 KB
  L3 Cache:	8 MB
  Memory:	8 GB

we have a network drive at work hosted on a Windows 2003 server.
Due to the nature of my work we have several folders on the network drive which contain thousands of photos (the main folder i regularly access contains some 27,000 jpegs)

When i try to access these folders i'm experiencing a lengthy wait while the mac indexes the folder - this can be up to 3-5 minutes.  it's usually okay if I go back to the folder later on that day as i'm guessing it has already done the indexing for quick access.

we also have several pc's running Windows 7 which are Intel Pentium 260Ghz running 2Gb Ram.  When accessing the folders using these machines the folders load instantly.

I've not got a lot of knowledge about Mac OS and wondered if there were any tips or settings i can change to allow faster indexing in these folders when using the Mac?  The MacBook has better spec but i'm not sure if there's any known issues between Macs and Windows-based Servers which result in slow indexing?

Any help much appreciated!

Mark


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 4, 2012)

What kind of path script are you using?  How is this share shared? It is shared via SMB or a Microsoft proprietary way?


----------



## markwhiteside (Aug 6, 2012)

hi, thanks for replying...

you'll have to excuse my non-tech knowledge.  i've spoke to our IT guy here at the office who tells me we use a Windows log-on script and access via a Microsoft proprietary way

hope this helps?

cheers


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 6, 2012)

Well have you IT guy look at the web site MacWindows.com because they discuss nothing but about intergrading Macs into Windows Domains.  Plus are you bond to the Domain?

Plus what operating system are you running?  The answer can depend on the version of OS X you are using.


----------

